# Bernice how to make comphrey paste??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you have a recipe and will you share it?? PLEASE :biggrin


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Morning' Sondra! 

I will look in my herbal recipe files and find the recipe. I recall crushing it up until it was a very sticky paste. I think I added almond oil too, but don't hold me to that. I'll post it tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH thanks!!


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

How amazing! I have been so busy lately that I am rarely on DGI-even to read up on things! But this week we have been making comfrey oil and a compress! We have two plants that we planted last year. But as my husband was weed-mowing around the raised bed gardens-even though I showed him the comfrey-he mowed right over one! :mad We were able to salvage some leaves. I searched on line and found a few recipes. Simplest is to chop the comfrey up, enough to fill a quart jar, fill with olive oil, poke out the air bubbles, cover with a cloth or paper towel and the canning ring. Keep the leaves submersed otherwise they will make the oil mold. Poke them down daily. After two weeks, strain. My herbalist friend said to start infusing that oil again with another batch of fresh comfrey and another two weeks to get a really good oil. 

To this oil, you can warm it and warm some bees wax and add it to the oil to make a salve.

The compress/poultice was just fine chopping the comfrey, adding water to make a paste and applying it. Only thing I read was to put it inbetween layers of gauze if you are applying to open wounds.

The fastest way to make the "paste" (that I read) was to chew it into a wad and then apply it to the affected area. 

I'd love to have other recipes too! There wasn't a whole lot out there on using fresh comfrey.

When we planted ours it all died off but by late summer the root had established itself and the plant began to grow well. Then the sheep got in the garden and ate it down to the ground! :sniffle It came back though. I read that you can feed it to poultry as well. Again, not so much as to reach toxic levels.

Susie-who last week got hughes.net high speed internet! I never knew the little face icons were animated! :lol So totally cool!!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Susie guess I need to get out my herb books and read.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I make comfrey oil a different way. In a double boiler put in olive oil and dried or fresh comfrey. I bring it to a temp just where small bubbles are starting to form around the edge of bowl then turn it to low heat and let it simmer for the day... (Remember to check you water levels) 

Interesting way... I though about trying that last year, mine seems to ooz "slime" after you cut the leaves... hmmm. It's time to harvest one plant again this weekend.  

You can also make very good plant food by adding leaves to your compost heep. That or just cut the leaves and throw them into a heep, they will turn into a black rotten mush that the plants LOVEEE!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks ya'll for the 'how to'. 
I've just gotten into the herb thing after a few years of just reading and wanting.

I'm not sure we have any comfrey around here bouts.. but there's loads of other stuff. I gathered elder flowers, dandilion, and dewberries this morning. Found a treasure.. which I hadn't a clue what it was till I looked it up. Yellow Dock. I've sure been wanting to make an ointment of that.. but need more than just ONE..lol

I just made a stinging nettle and rosemary shampoo bar last month.. and man alive..is it just about the best soap I have ever used. I can't believe it works as wonderful as it does. 

I've been frequenting the herbmentor.com site.. and did finally join. It's sure worth the money.. if your into herbs.

My herb friend makes a 'Beaux Beaux Salve' which is awesome and I keep some at my barn for the girls.
Great for diaper rash.. burns.. just about anything. Not sure she has comfrey in it.. will have to look.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the herbmentor I need to join again.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats a really easy recipe Susie, I'll have to try it. Whats in the 'Beaux Beaux Salve' ? That sounds interesting. 

I will have to check out herbmentor. I am taking a correspondance course from Susan Weed at the moment. I'm a bad student, haven't done my homework in a month. :crazy

OK.......here are 3 recipes I have for comfrey paste. Enjoy! 

#1. All Purpose Salve:
Mix 
1 ounce comfrey (aids in pain relief)
1 ounce plantain leaves
1 ounce calendula leaves 
Now...here is a glitch with this recipe, I don't have written down the amount of oil to use. (sorry) :blush
Heat oil to just boiling..use stainless steel or glass pans. Add herbs of choice. Simmer 3 hrs If using fresh herbs always leave the lid off for 30 mins to allow water to evaporate. Strain add 1 1 1/2 ounces beeswax for each pint of oil used. 
Add 1/2 tsp tincture of benzoin for each pint of oil used. Mix well. To test for consistency place 1 tablespoon of salve in refrigerator. If not thick enough add more beeswax. if its right pour into jars. Label.


#2
Mix together
2 ounces comfrey 
1 ounce plantain leaves
1 ounce yarrow
1 ounce calendula
1 ounce wormwood leaves
1 ounce chickweed leaves
1-1/2 ounces beeswax. 
Simmer several hours. Strain. Add 1 tsp gum benzoin. Cool and pour into jars, store.

From Jude's Herbal Home Remedies
PS: She swears by purslane to stop the squirts in goats. Yep, she raises goats too! :biggrin

Recipe #3 Got this yrs ago from a neighbor. 
3 parts powdered comfrey root or leaves
1 part powdered lobelia herb
1/2 part wheat germ oil
1/2 part honey
Thats it...just store it.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Bernice!!!! 
I love salves and ointments.... guess it's the soaper in me :biggrin

The Beaux Beaux Salve contains:
St. John's Wort, Calendula, Comfrey, Plantain, Stinging Nettle, Aloe Vera, Olive Oil, Beeswax, and Geranium EO.

This stuff is so great.... I have about 3 hey WoW's.. I personally saw.
Our great Grandson had rash that was blistering.. from a bout of stomach virus. His grandmother said she put 'butt paste' on it.. he screamed bloody murder. When I saw the little guys bottom, I almost cried. It hurt me to look at it. I grabbed the 'bo bo' salve.. and glently applied it. By the evening.. it was just a red rash and was almost gone the next morning. Course we used every diaper change. Made a believer of his grandmother and mother. They won't be without it in the diaper bag now.
Had a customer who came to buy soap.. she had the worst fever blister on her mouth.. I gave her a small sample.. and the next day she was back to buy some. Her fever blister was completely gone. 
That same lady came the other day.. said she was out of the 'bo bo' salve and had a rash on her shoulder.
When I saw it.. I told her that the salve prolly would not help what she had. It was a hugh burned blistery type rash on her shoulder. She said her son worked at the cresote plant and he slept in her bed and she got some from him on her pillow. It was awful looking. I still suggested she got to doctor since it looked to be infected.
She said she would try the salve and if it didn't help, she may go.
She came back a few days later.. had to show me what 'that bo bo medicine' did. It was completely healed..but did leave some scaring. 

I am amazed at how much this little herb salve can do. The lady who makes it for me can not make enough to meet the demand I get from my soap customers. 
There's a back order .. lol

I sure wished I could find the recipe.. I would start making the stuff :biggrin

Okay.. sorry to be long winded.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Forgot to ask Bernice.. how is Susan's course? 
I want something that is sort of hands on.... where I can actually make and use what I find.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Bernice how to make comphrey paste?? *

ThanK you Bernice! 
Rett that stuff sounds wonderful

I moved this over here to soap so these recipes are saved.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay this is a subject that interest me alot.

What if anything, would you all use for a horrible foot crud? They have been to the doctor and she said it was athlete's foot but needed internal medications for 1 year, they are not willing do that and neither would I? Is there something I can tell them to try? 

Rett I need some of the "bo bo salve"!!!

Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like taking some zinc and getting that bo bo salve would work Autumn


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My teenage son had horrible athlete's foot from wearing football shoes. Doctor gave him oral antibiotics as well as antibiotic ointment. Still didn't clear it up. I read about coconut oil having anti fungal properties so we applied that to his feet at night and he wore socks to bed. Took about 3 days and it was cleared up. After that he would come and ask me to put coconut oil on his feet when he started to have a problem. 

We used the organic expeller pressed coconut oil from Tropical Traditions.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Foot-fungal problems sometimes respond to Listerine. My guess would be it's the camphor. If you're interested in herbals for your critters, there's an old tome called "The Herbal Handbook for Farm & Stable". I think it's been re-issued, so check Amazon.

Tom


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Tom... I'm trying to get a few herbal books to have around 'just in case'. 
I'll check to see if I can get that one. 


Autumn.. I surely can send you some!! 
She's on back order.. hasn't had any made in a while... BUT... I have had some 'brewing' for a while.. and it came off this weekend. 

It's called 'Heal All Salve'.
Contains.. olive oil, comfrey, stinging nettle, calendula, plantain, yarrow, tea tree oil, St. John's Wort, beeswax, Vit. E, and lavender EO.

If your interested... send me a private PM.

I just dickering with thise herbs... I just found out we have yellow dock in the cow lot.. whoo hooo.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Ravens Haven said:


> Okay this is a subject that interest me alot.
> 
> What if anything, would you all use for a horrible foot crud? They have been to the doctor and she said it was athlete's foot but needed internal medications for 1 year, they are not willing do that and neither would I? Is there something I can tell them to try?
> Autumn


How dedicated do they want to be? Any external fungal issue that reappears frequently means there is a systemic fungal infection- something I know tooooo much about! 
There are quite a few books they could read, different herbal preparations that will work well along side a modified diet, and even exclusive dietary plans that can make a difference. I bet if this person would start on something they will find other symptoms that just disappear as well.

If they want to go to the store and pick up something have them look for Allibiotic (NOW brand). The main ingredients are Allisure (stabilized allicin from garlic), elderberry extract, olive leaf extract, and oregano oil. Start out using at 3-4x the label for a week at least. I'm not licensed so they have to do their own research....
BTW, the above is worth having on hand. It has taken care of UTI, flu complications, ear infections, "almost Pneumonia" etc and saved us trips to the doc and a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're so welcome!  

Thanks Rett for the info on the, "Boo-Boo" cream. That sound slike good stuff there. I have all the ingredients except for beeswax. I think I am going to "play" with the ingredients and see what I can brew up. 

Susan Weed's course is great. I love the hands on aspect of studying each herb individually and taking as long as you need to complete it. I am taking the ABC's of Herbalism course. I think you would like it Rett. 

Speaking of Susan Weed and Listerine......on the class forum today I read that Listerine is a good mosquito repellant. Who would have thought?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Bernice. 
I didn't have a recipe to work with.. just one that I sort of spun off of. 
I used 1 ounce of each of the dried herbs.. then added olive oil and infused it in the crock pot.

Stunk to high heave until I added Lavender EO.
My friend uses Geranium EO.. but that is WAY expensive.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL......what a smelly brew! :rofl Remember when we were young and our parents would give us castor oil for the remedy. :ick.....Anything nasty back then was good! :biggrin NOT! I thought of that when you mentioned it stunk! 

I wish I had saved my sales receipt after I bought the geranium EO in Feb. I remember that it wasn't too badly priced. The lady that owns the shop in Richmond I go to said that to not get it on the skin as it numbs it.


----------

